

Flipboard - now available for iPhone - drx
http://flipboard.com/?

======
gbelote
What a beautiful landing page. I like how there's a silent video demoing the
product. So much better than a few screenshots.

~~~
isnotchicago
Agreed!

Sadly, the video is H.264, so no love for Firefox and Opera.

